# Playa Linda



## krmlaw (Oct 9, 2013)

Ii search just hit for a one bedroom / L59 

Thoughts? I have 24 hours to cancel.

We stayed at surf club last time and love that.

We have a 4 year old as well ...


----------



## channimal (Oct 9, 2013)

Great location and updated rooms.  Pool area ok, but I think surf club will be a tad more kid friendly for a 4yr old.


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 10, 2013)

We see a lot of multigenerational families at Playa Linda.  We have friends that own there and their grandchildren who are Jackson's age are there annually.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 10, 2013)

I own at Surf Club and La Cabana and I am currently at Casa Del Mar.  I would not hesitate to stay at Playa Linda. Nice location, nice beach.


----------



## Larry (Oct 10, 2013)

L59 is one of the best units at Playa Linda. Newly built a couple of years ago it is a ground floor walk out to beach with private beachside patio. You can check out Lanai units on playa linda website for full description, pictures, and room location which is closest lanai unit to beach on holiday inn side of resort.

We own at Playa Linda and Marriott ocean club and prefer beach and location at
PLAYA Linda.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok super excited now! 

Is unit big enough to bring grandma too? Or should I grab her a studio?


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Oct 10, 2013)

Assuming that you are indeed assigned L59 - its a king bed in the master, a pullout couch and a "flip chair" in the living room.   A one bedroom is a king and pullout.   L59 is on the Holiday Inn side, steps to the beach.  Parents seem to love the kids club for on/off intertainment.  

what week are you looking at?


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 11, 2013)

Booked June 29 to July 6


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 12, 2013)

GrayFal said:


> I own at Surf Club and La Cabana and I am currently at Casa Del Mar.  I would not hesitate to stay at Playa Linda. Nice location, nice beach.



Apologies for brief hijack, but quick question for GrayFal:  How is Casa Del Mar these days?  We stayed there about 8 years ago and really liked it (2 BD oceanfront).


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 13, 2013)

muranojo said:


> Apologies for brief hijack, but quick question for GrayFal:  How is Casa Del Mar these days?  We stayed there about 8 years ago and really liked it (2 BD oceanfront).



Was also in second floor 2br oceanfront. Updated kitchen, but same baths. Clean, daily maid service. Beach is good right now. New sofa bed, new dining chairs. Matthews is good with reasonable prices. Would stay again.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks, GrayFal.  Sounds like at least it hasn't gone downhill.  May have to check it out again in the future as we liked that area.


----------



## topmom101 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a question for krmlaw or anyone else who might know the answer. I actually own at Playa Linda (week 26) and have a pending II request for week 25 so I can extend my stay in Aruba.  The request was made about 2 months ago and is unfulfilled as of yet.  My question is; should I trust that II will come thru for me or should I check II availability at PL myself like krmlaw obviously did? I was under the impression that availability at PL is very, very limited as most owners utilize their weeks and, am very surprised that krmlaw was lucky enough to snag a unit..  a lanai no less.  I am not very computer savvy so I usually prefer to call II to place requests.  How would I go about doing a search? 

I should also add that I am using a 1 bedroom Marriott deposit in exchange for anything available at PL. Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 22, 2013)

Mine hit in an ongoing seArch in about 2 months using an SDO

But u always check too


----------



## topmom101 (Oct 22, 2013)

What is an SDO?


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 22, 2013)

topmom101 said:


> What is an SDO?


Sheraton Desert Oasis - Starwood Resort Gold Crown


----------

